

Not-So-Social Media: Why People Have Stopped Talking On Phones  - sizzle
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/05/09/311082149/not-so-social-media-why-people-have-stopped-talking-on-phones

======
paulhauggis
I can't remember the last time I called a friend on the phone.

It's so much easier to communicate through email or text message.

